# Another spinoff of the WCG



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 27, 2006)

Brethren,

I did a keyword search on the Da Vinci Code movie to see who was casted so I could spell someone's name right. Then, I see a "sponsored links" thing on the right margin which said, "Captivated by the story line? Here is the fascinating truth." Then it took me to a site run by www.realtruth.org.

Come to find out, this is a magazine which is run by the Restored Church of God (www.thercg.org). These guys want to keep the vision of Armstrongism alive.

Not what I call "orthodox"


----------



## Jane (Jul 28, 2006)

I checked out the website. This is David Pack--one of the most virulent followers of Herbert W. Armstrong. I was in the WCG for 20 unfortunate years before God graciously got me out of there. I was regenerate during the time I was in the cult, but I was sure mixed up on doctrine thanks to the old heretic! 

I really believe that Armstrongism will pretty much die out as the followers of HWA die off. I don't see the cult getting more members, and it has split into over 300 different sects that now denounce each other over every deviation from Armstrong's heresy. 

When HWA was in charge, the WCG was one of the dominant cults. Now they are so divided that they can barely keep a congregation of 30 where they used to have a congregation of 400 people. 

The WCG itself under Joseph Tkach, Jr. is still heretical in my opinion. They pretended to embrace orthodoxy, but they really haven't. I wrote them a letter once about their doctrine of eternal security. They said that the Christian is safe as long as he keeps himself safe in Christ. I got back the most vehement response when I quoted the WCF! 

The WCG and all its offshoots are a bad tree that brings forth bad fruit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brymaes (Jul 28, 2006)

Jane,
I don't know if you remember me or not, but I was a member of Covenant of Grace from 2003-2004.

I think that your assesment of the modern incarnation of the WCG under Tkach is correct. This assesment is shared by another former WCG member that is now a member of my congregation.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Aug 18, 2006)

Even more despicable is the fact that Hank Hannegraaff has taken Mr. Tkach at his word that they are compliant with the Gospel now. I was never comfortable with that assessment in the first place, and I don't see any reason to change my view of it now or anytime in the near future.

Puritancovenanter once told me that, IHHO, Hank was, shall we say, quite a bit off in his understanding of Scripture. Sometimes I can listen to Hank on his radio program, but it takes quite a bit of sifting through wheat and tares to know whether he's preaching the Truth or not. His advocacy of the "transition" of the WCG as we know it is unsettling, to say the least.


----------



## Jane (Oct 3, 2006)

Brian, of course I remember you and Rachel. I hope you are doing well and that Church of the Redeemer is growing. I sometimes see Thomas around Valencia County.

I agree with the last message about Hank Haanegraffe (sorry for the spelling) embracing the WCG and considering them to be orthodox. I'm not sure if I've heard that the WCG pays him for his endorsement. Maybe that's just a false impression that I've picked up somewhere. 

I went to the WCG website a few years ago and read their article on the perseverance of the saints. It basically amounted to "we are safe as long as we keep ourselves safe." They got a long letter from me explaining how and why they were wrong as outlined in the WFC. I got back about a five-page letter justifying their screwy doctrine. 

I don't believe the WCG will ever embrace the historic Christian faith. It is just not going to happen. They will always be in the Kingdom of the Cults even if they accept some sound doctrine. 

The WCG is in absolute confusion. I am so very, very grateful to God that I am out of there. Nevertheless, God had His own reasons for allowing me to spend 20 years in that cult. It is truly sad to know that almost all of the people I knew over the years are either still convinced Herbert Armstrong was God's Apostle or else they have given up any pretense of faith whatsoever and are openly living as unbelievers.


----------

